# 3x3x3 Blindfolded - April 3-9, 2006



## CraigBouchard (Apr 3, 2006)

Scramble 1:
1. Andy Tsao...........2:23.30
2. Frank Morris........3:15.06
3. Craig Bouchard...3:47.52

Scramble 2:
1. Andy Tsao...........3:01.88
2. Craig Bouchard...3:44.19
3. Frank Morris........DNF

Scramble 3:
1. Craig Bouchard.2:53.04
2. Andy Tsao.........2:57.98
3. Frank Morris......4:38.91

Total Points:
Andy Tsao...........29
Craig Bouchard...27
Frank Morris........17

Just the one DNF...great job all 3 of you  Small competition. Congratulations Andy Tsao.

This weeks scrambles are:

1. B D F2 B2 U F2 R2 B R' B R' U2 L U B D' B2 F2 R U F U2 R B' D'
2. U' D2 F B R' D' F D B2 R D2 L D R B L' D' U2 L D B' F' D' R2 U
3. F2 D L' U B' L' D' F' U L D' U F2 B R' U2 B U' L F' D L2 F2 B' U'

Have fun and play by the rules,


----------



## BillT (Apr 3, 2006)

Name: Bill Tuscher
Times: 7:00.51, 6:24.62, DNF (two corners twisted)

This is really good for me, considering these are only the fourth and fifth successful blds I've ever had.  PB is 5:03.03


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 4, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Times: 2:44.54, 2:10.43, 2:59.32


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 4, 2006)

Wait a minute...my last time was 2:57, not 2:37, so I should have gotten 29.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for being honest Andy...I thot u had too, but when I went to do the results I saw 37 :S I'm dying


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 5, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Times: 2:10.64, 1:57.00, 2:35.95
Quote: 1:57.00 is now my PB. Dang...that was fast.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Craig, if you'll start adding in 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 scrambles for BLD I'll join in on this :-D

Chris


----------



## pjk (Apr 6, 2006)

Haha, Chris. You may be the only one here right now that can do those blindfolded!


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 6, 2006)

Alright Chris, will do for next week...(unless its necessary for this week ) and you can teach me so you have some competition 

Craig


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 9, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Times: 3:17.37, 2:48.65, DNF...

The first solve sucked, but I'm happy it was not a DNF, cuz I did memo wrong and realized part way through the solve and fixed it...Solve 2 wasn't amazing either...I think I'm getting worse...I dunno what happened on that last solve...but w/e...


----------



## chrisbcubing (Apr 9, 2006)

name:christopher brownlee
times: 5:08.42 DNF, 6:40.27, 7:39.21


----------



## Pedro (Apr 10, 2006)

Name: Pedro Santos
Times: 1:42.50, 1:35.85, DNF

WOW! I haven't done BLD for some days...maybe that made my brain work better...the 1:35 is now my PB

PS.: I have the 2 succesful ones on video...I'll post on strangepuzzle


----------

